# IN10 insurance?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi anyone know of companies that take drivers with an expired IN10? 

Points have been lost after 3 years but are still required to be stated for a further 2 years  having a right pigs ear with this!


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/EndorsementsAndDisqualifications/DG_10022425

According to this points stay on for 4 years?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to clarify again, it is not expired until it is 5 years from the date of conviction. This is not an insurance ruling, this is the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act. 

3 years is just the "totting up" period, ie they don't count in the totting up where 12 or more points and you face a ban.

You will need to disclose the IN10 on your quotes and just see who comes up best. It is likely to make a difference with most insurers as an IN10 is classed as a "major" offence. Some insurers may have a reduced loading due to it being over 3 years old, but you won't know this, it will be built into their premium calculations.

Just see what rates you can get as all Insurers will still need to know about the IN10 as it stands.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Hi anyone know of companies that take drivers with an expired IN10?
> 
> Points have been lost after 3 years but are still required to be stated for a further 2 years  having a right pigs ear with this!


Have you tried calling Greenlight Insurance? http://www.greenlightinsurance.co.uk/

They are a sponsor of the MK5 GTI forum and well worth a call to explain your situation, particularly the IN10 as the reason most insurers don't like it is the moral hazard it suggests, i.e. that someone could not be bothered or chose not to buy insurance.

I think your best chance of sorting this is over the phone.

Or try Lloyd at Coversure, he may have a facility he can use.

Bear in mind I am 29, have 7 years NCD, no convictions and pay £538 for our MK5 GTI the VXR will be around £2k I would imagine.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Just to clarify again, it is not expired until it is 5 years from the date of conviction. This is not an insurance ruling, this is the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act.
> 
> 3 years is just the "totting up" period, ie they don't count in the totting up where 12 or more points and you face a ban.
> 
> ...


Bang on:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Have you tried calling Greenlight Insurance? http://www.greenlightinsurance.co.uk/
> 
> They are a sponsor of the MK5 GTI forum and well worth a call to explain your situation, particularly the IN10 as the reason most insurers don't like it is the moral hazard it suggests, i.e. that someone could not be bothered or chose not to buy insurance.
> 
> ...


OK cheers :thumb: 
So fustrating as the point situation was very undeserving, if i had of know it would still be affecting me back then i would have done more to fight it .

What it would cost you 2k to insure or me? :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Or try Lloyd at Coversure, he may have a facility he can use.


Thank you for the recommendation :thumb:, but to be totally honest, our motor rates for a 21 year old will be pants.

Being predominantly a Commercial Broker, we just don't have the rates for driver under 25 on normal private insurance.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I can now understand why little chavs, don't insure mods and points


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> OK cheers :thumb:
> So fustrating as the point situation was very undeserving, if i had of know it would still be affecting me back then i would have done more to fight it .
> 
> What it would cost you 2k to insure or me? :lol:


There's not much you can do yto fight it, it's an absolute offence.

Even if you got signed documentation from work that you're insured for their van/truck or your insurance company messed up.....or whatever the circumstances.

If you did not have insurance when stopped you are guilty; regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Thank you for the recommendation :thumb:, but to be totally honest, our motor rates for a 21 year old will be pants.
> 
> Being predominantly a Commercial Broker, we just don't have the rates for driver under 25 on normal private insurance.


It is a very problematic area at the moment, personal motor insurance, so I am not surprised Lloyd.

As I said Lupostef try Greenlight, or even Adrian Flux (never been great for me though).

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bero said:


> There's not much you can do yto fight it, it's an absolute offence.
> 
> Even if you got signed documentation from work that you're insured for their van/truck or your insurance company messed up.....or whatever the circumstances.
> 
> If you did not have insurance when stopped you are guilty; regardless of the circumstances.


Couldn't agree more mate, but these circumstances were very odd :lol:

I won't explain on here.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll give greenlight a whirl :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

The offence driving without insurance caused massive confusion when I got done, how??? I was in a vehicle that was being towed. Long n short was, it took 3 coppers to decide they 'think' it was an offence. 
According to the law, ANY vehicle, even if it's on dolly, solid tow bar, whatever MUST have insurance if so much as one wheel is on the public highway.

If you have the keys to a vehicle, and that vehicle is on a highway and doesn't have insurance, bam, you're done!!

When i took in my licence to the station after being 'caught' i had to explain the law to the desk jockey ( a sergeant no less) as he had no idea!!! 

Having said all that, I've still managed to get a half decent insurance policy on my JDM Impreza WRX so all is not lost 

Fair does, you lot may have known all the above, I, and loads of others I've spoken to didn't. 

Point of post? IN 10 doesn't necessarily equate to driving down a road without insurance cos you think it's clever.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont get that, an in10 is driving without insurance right? so insurance companies wont insure you ..... thats clever..... they have made the mistake, got the points,try to be legal and insure properly and then cant insure themselves..... so surely there just going to end up driving without insurance again.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Greenlight are useless for youngsters, they wouldn't cover me with swmbo on the policy at 25 because she had only held her licence for 2.5 years. Try Brentacre they gave us a cracking price this year and aren't bothered about mods at all.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I had an IN10 years ago when I was 18. Driving my mothers friends car taking her child to nursery and back most of the time. Got stopped, asked to produce documents. She told me her son must have thrown them in the fire. Turned out she hadn't had insurance for 4 months before!!!!! Then she refused to come to court to vouch for the fact that I wasn't aware, even though I had been told I was on her policy.
So the moral of the story is do not take someone elses word that 'you'll be fine, my policy covers you'


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What happened in my case, 
I was driving my old bosses car when I was 17 to drop him and his missus home as they had both had a drink. He told me I was covered on trades insurance, got pulled and wasn't covered. 
Funily enough he accepted no responsiblity even though I was a "minor" at the time and I got the full whack of it all! I drove about 200meters before getting done :lol: little bit unfair in my eyes but the law is the law I suppose, possibly why I now have no respect or time for absolute jobsworth police, majestrates etc and can understand why people do fail to have proper insurance due to stupid prices!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyhow I am paying some stupid price and picking the car up Saturday .


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so what kind of price do You manage to get in the end ??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That would be telling :lol:


----------

